# LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar

*LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt​*
Trotz der Schlappe, die das Präsidium auf der letzten Hauptversammlung des LSFV-NDS durch die Mitglieder hinnehmen musste, die in ihrer gnadenlosen Weisheit weiter den DAFV unbedingt bezahlen wollten, hatte jetzt einer der clevereren Bezirke erneut den Antrag gestellt, dass man vorsorglich kündigen solle beim DAFV wegen der anstehenden Beitragserhöhungen.

Wohl weil sich das Präsidium nicht erneut eine Klatsche abholen wollte, wurden daher alle Vereine angeschrieben, deren Präsidenten über eine Abstimmung ein Meinungsbild liefern sollte, ob man vorsorglich kündigen sollte.

Es gab einen überraschend hohen Rücklauf - 65% der Vereine stimmten dazu ab.

Während auf der letzten HV die geistreichen Delegierten mehrheitlich das Präsidium deutlich mit weit über 60% abwatschten und dazu zwangen, weiter im DAFV zu bleiben, sah nun das Ergebnis schon ganz anders aus:
Nur noch ca. 43% wollten im DAFV bleiben - da hat der DAFV mit seiner unermüdlichen "Arbeit" also für einen deutlichen Umschwung gesorgt.

Knapp über 50% wollten jetzt raus aus dem DAFV, ca. 6% enthielten sich.

Das Ergebnis war dem schon einmal abgewatschten Präsidium aber wohl entweder nicht eindeutig genug, um eine vorsorgliche Kündigung auszusprechen. 
Oder die haben jetzt auch ihr Rückgrat verloren wie die anderen LV.

Was für den Landesverband zumindest aber auch finanziell kein Problem mehr ist, da sie die Bundesverbandsbeiträge vom Landesverbandsbeitrag abgekoppelt haben.

Und so die Vereine alleine die Mehrbelastung durch Erhöhung der Bundesverbandsbeiträge tragen müssen - geschieht denen recht, hoffentlich wirds recht teuer.


Auf der kommenden Hauptversammlung soll dann aber natürlich über den Austritt beraten und abgestimmt werden. 

Damit - und weil die bei der letzten Abstimmung ihr Präsidium so abgewatscht hatten - müssen sie jetzt auf jeden Fall dann noch die höheren Beiträge für 2016 zahlen, da sie bei Kündigung nach der HV erst ab 31.12. 2016, also ab 2017,  raus sind.

Siehe dazu auch, was den Landesverbänden, die bei der Trümmertruppe bleiben, an Kosten ab 2016 droht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246

Ich muss zugeben, ich bin da schon etwas schadenfroh!

Die hätten die Möglichkeit gehabt, jetzt schon raus zu sein - hoffentlich müssen die nun richtig bluten für ihre damalige Blö..........

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Knispel (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*

Thomas, dass ist wie bei kleinen Kinder, du kannst 100 mal sagen : Pass auf, das ist heiß. Erst wenn sie sich die Finger verbrennen bzw. hier die Beitragsrechnung präsentiert bekommen, ist das Geschrei groß und sie glauben das . Niedersachsen hat das in meinen Augen schon clever gemacht mit der Beitragsabspaltung für den BV.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*

Letztendlich ist doch nur wichtig, dass der Ausstieg absehbar ist. 
Das sich auf Irrfahrt befindende, sinkende Schiff DAFV werden auch die NDS-Beiträge 2016 nicht vorm absaufen retten.

'Beitragsabspaltung'... hab ich bisher gar nicht mirgekriegt.
Heisst der BV kassiert direkt bei den Vereinen ab? Inkl. Mitgliederanzahlabfrage & so?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Niedersachsen hat das in meinen Augen schon clever gemacht mit der Beitragsabspaltung für den BV.


Seh ich auch so - und die "cleveren" organisierten Angelfischer aus NDS, die ihre Vereinsdelegierten so bescheuert auf der letzten HV abstimmen liessen, sollen jetzt ruhig richtig blechen - je mehr, desto besser.

Gebe zu, da kommt bei mir echte Schadenfreude durch, die habens echt nicht besser verdient....
:q:q:q:q


@ kathi:
Nö, es wird nur der Bundesverbandsbeitrag nicht vom Beitrag der Vereine an den LV bezahlt, sondern die bekommen dafür ne extra Rechnung für den jeweiligen Beitrag an den DAFV.
So ists für den LV wurscht, was der DAFV abkassieren will/muss - ist Sache der Vereine, wie sie das regeln..
Dafür bleibt dann der LV immer voll arbeitsfähig, unabhängig von den unvorhersehbaren  Finanzkapriolen des Bundesverbandes....

PS:
Lernen durch Schmerzen
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist doch nur wichtig, dass der Ausstieg absehbar ist.


Seh ich so noch nicht..
Weil da ja nur die abstimmen, die auch auf der HV sind, das kann wieder anders ausgehen ...
Und als übermäßig clever haben sich die in NDS bis dato ja auch noch nicht rausgestellt und lieber mehrheitlich ihr Präsidium abgewatscht..
Die wollen das HV-mehrheitlich wohl so..

Aber, siehe oben:
Egal was es kostet, die Vereine müssens tragen und der LV bleibt voll arbeitsfähig..
Hoffentlich wirds richtig teuer ;-))


----------



## Deep Down (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*

Na, der Trick dabei ist, dass der Vorstand eines nds. Vereines nun in Argumentationsnot gegenüber den Mitglieder gerät, wieso weshalb warum! 
Taktisch klug gemacht, den Unmut der Basis über den Geldbeutel zu erregen. 
Wenn es ums Geld geht, verblassen dann solche Argumente wie etwa: Dann müssen wir unseren "VDSF"Pass  abgegeben, in den wir jahrelang unsere Marken einklebten!
Kein Witz, damit wurde im Bezirk 7 ernsthaft argumentiert!

Im übrigen dürfte es nun aufgrund der Entwicklung des DAFV für den Vorstand ganz eng werden, seinen Entschluß zur weiteren Mitgliedschaft aufrechtzuerhalten.  Die Entscheidung über die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verband liegt in der Entscheidungskompetenz der JHV, mithin in der Macht der Mitgliederversammlung.
Ein Vorstand, der in dieser Sache nun seine Mitglieder nicht zur Abstimmung auffordert und stattdessen stille hält,  könnte nun durchaus satzungswidrig handeln und damit seine Entlastung riskieren.
Ein solches Handeln könnte dann einen dahingehenden Verstoß dastellen, den Verein und seine Mitglieder vor Schaden zu schützen (Weitere Mitgliedschaft nebst Beitragserhöhung bei sich verdichtender Annahme des Scheitern des DAFV). Und ab diesem Punkt könnte dann möglicherweise bereits über eine Haftung seitens des Vereines gegenüber den Vorstandmitgliedern nachgedacht werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ein solches Handeln könnte dann einen dahingehenden Verstoß dastellen, den Verein und seine Mitglieder vor Schaden zu schützen (Weitere Mitgliedschaft nebst Beitragserhöhung bei sich verdichtender Annahme des Scheitern des DAFV). Und ab diesem Punkt könnte dann möglicherweise bereits über eine Haftung seitens des Vereines gegenüber den Vorstandmitgliedern nachgedacht werden.


 
 Aber wer soll an der Stelle so weit denken können???? Was da seit Jahrzehnten abgenickt wird...


----------



## scripophix (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*

Wenn der BV die Gemeinnützigkeit verliert werden die Mitgliedsvereine quieken, schimpfen und das Geld zurück verlangen.

Ansprechpartner ist zunächst der jeweilige der LV (es sei denn, dass der mit dem BV-Beitrag nichts zu tun hat und der quasi-direkt gezahlt wird).

Hilfreich, interessant und vielleicht Verständnis für den Niedersachsen-Vorgang bringend:

http://www.iww.de/vb/archiv/vereins...haengt-ueber-jedem-verein-und-vorstand-f18124

und hier schlummert der "Hammer"

http://www.iww.de/vb/archiv/verlust...rkennung-hat-fatale-steuerliche-folgen-f18108


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*

Endlich mal jemand, ders begreift ;-))

Gehört aber eigentlich eher dahin:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246


----------



## Jose (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*



scripophix schrieb:


> ...
> und hier schlummert der "Hammer"
> 
> http://www.iww.de/vb/archiv/verlust...rkennung-hat-fatale-steuerliche-folgen-f18108




ist doch mal ein positiver ausblick :m, vor allem die "persönliche Haftung von Vorständen".

eingebrockt und auslöffeln, verursacherprinzip halt |rolleyes


----------



## muellerltbg (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*

Ist doch das gute Recht vom Bezirk 13, den Antrag zu stellen. 
Es wäre ganz einfach und satzungskonform gewesen, den Antrag bei der nächsten JHV des LV zu behandeln. 

Ob diese Meinungsumfrage satzungskonform ist, hab ich so meine Bedenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: LSFV-Niedersachsen: Kündigung im DAFV, Mehrheit gekippt*

Es ging bei der Umfrage zur Meinungsbildung darum, rechtzeitig zu kündigen noch dieses Jahr, um schon 2016, vor Eintritt der Beitragserhöhungen raus zu sein, und das dann auf der HV der NDS 2015 abstimmen zu lassen - daher die Umfrage zur Meinungsbildung.

Abgestimmt wird wohl eh über den Austritt auf der NDS-HV, der Antrag liegt ja vor. Nur nun eben erst über den Austritt 2017 wg. Fristen. 
Da müssen die dum... Niedersachsen nun eben aber mindestens 1 Jahr die Erhöhung mit bezahlen wg. der Kündigungsfristen - geschieht ihnen recht. Hoffentlich wirds richtig teuer.....

Hätt ich an Stelle des Präsidiums dieses Mal auch nicht anders gemacht, nachdem die schon mal für ihre damalige Weitsicht von ihren Mitgliedern richtig abgewatscht wurden..

Zudem die Erhöhungen ja voll an den Vereinen hängen bleiben und nicht am LV... ;-))


----------

